# Taking the P**s



## PETERFC

Hi All

I mentioned once to often about security and my use of the Ubuntu system. The figures below show a decline in the last three years on Windows systems and the Mac system the one becoming more popular is The Linux systems. 



2007

Windows 92.03%
Macs 7.52%
Linux 0.40%

2008

Windows 91.53%
Macs 6.79%
Linux 1.60%

2009 

Windows 89.76%
Macs 6.64%
Linus 3.56%


----------



## siobhanwf

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I mentioned once to often about security and my use of the Ubuntu system. Simon even laughed at the percentage use in the 2009 figures for use on his Forum. The figures below show a decline in the last three years on Windows systems and the Mac system the one becoming more popular is The Linux systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> Windows 92.03%
> Macs 7.52%
> Linux 0.40%
> 
> 2008
> 
> Windows 91.53%
> Macs 6.79%
> Linux 1.60%
> 
> 2009
> 
> Windows 89.76%
> Macs 6.64%
> Linus 3.56%



Peter, Why bring a problem you have had elsewhere onto this forum???


----------



## John999

For some reason I believe that Simon will also be on this forum. Siobhanwf, why you so judgmental? He is proving a point, and the point is; windows has lost 2.5% of the market between 2007 and 2009, Macs lost around 12% and Linux has grown over 900% at the same time. Business wise this shows a massive increase from Linux.


----------



## mitz

Hi Peter,

As the amount of Linux users increases, so will the attempts to breach its security one way or another..

Are you a Linux salesman? You don't half go on about it a lot.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



mitz said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> As the amount of Linux users increases, so will the attempts to breach its security one way or another..
> Are you a Linux salesman? You don't half go on about it a lot.


Hi Mitz

Today i was on a Forum for the over 50's and on that site is a Technology section. I found on this section a vast amount of problems all that if the owners had been running Linux there problem would not exist. Every piece of pond life wants to steal from your computer. Why start on Linux when windooz make it so easy for every hacker on the planet to make a good living stealing from you. I use Linux and i feel safe.

I have no antivirus software running as Ubuntu Linux has a built in firewall. I have no spyware/ malware software running. As time goes by the spammers and virus brigade will start to target Linux. In fact there has been an attempt where someone found a way to hide a virus in a screensaver. 

Peter


----------



## Miguelsantos

Microsoft runs the world in our days; some says that they will not aloud anyone to jeopardize their market. When some system starts to get popular, they buy the company or they shut them down. Competition raises the market offer and quality, also brings the prices down


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> Microsoft runs the world in our days; some says that they will not aloud anyone to jeopardize their market. When some system starts to get popular, they buy the company or they shut them down. Competition raises the market offer and quality, also brings the prices down


Hi Miguel

You are right as you say about companies the Microsoft just buys up companies or develops and alternative program. Compare Microsoft Office cost hundreds of £'s Open Office does the same job but the cost is Free. media player comes with windooz Realplayer is free. Adobe Photoshop cost many hunderds of euro's Gimp "Graphical Image Manipulation Program" windooz can't buy up everything. Gimp and openoffice both run on windooz as does Realplayer. 

There is every reason to use Ubutnu but it takes a little to get used to it. Mainly because users keep remembering what they did on windooz. When you can forget the time you used windooz you find that you just do what you need to Ubuntu is so easy to use.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf

John999 said:


> For some reason I believe that Simon will also be on this forum. Siobhanwf, why you so judgmental? He is proving a point, and the point is; windows has lost 2.5% of the market between 2007 and 2009, Macs lost around 12% and Linux has grown over 900% at the same time. Business wise this shows a massive increase from Linux.


John I am NOT being judgmental. You will see that the original mention of another forum has been removed from the original post. Perhaps this proves my point.

As for the statistics on windows etc.... GREAT. Usse what you fell comfortable with.


----------



## HappyasLarry

*Taking the Pi***

Good for you Peter! You have every right to free speech and we aren't afraid to say it, the chap who runs the other forum is a bully and only likes his cronies around him and if you don't agree with him you get banned, someone else we know has today been banned for no reason whatsoever! 

In this day and age of pc hacking and spam etc it is very interesting to learn of the alternatives to protect yourselves. Peter seems to speak as he finds which is refreshing in this age of the pc brigade! This is a much better forum so please don't let it deteroiate like the other has into a dictatorship with people being afraid to speak! Free speech rules....:boxing:


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> John I am NOT being judgmental. You will see that the original mention of another forum has been removed from the original post. Perhaps this proves my point.
> 
> .


I edited the post about the other forum, because Peter asked me to remove it and just leave the stats. it could have stayed as it was as far Iam concerned.


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> John I am NOT being judgmental. You will see that the original mention of another forum has been removed from the original post. Perhaps this proves my point.
> 
> As for the statistics on windows etc.... GREAT. Usse what you fell comfortable with.


 I think you are siobanwf. Don´t see a reason for your attitude regarding this thread, and i don´t understand why it does bother you. It is normal for any human to sick recognition and attention. It isn´t a question of statistics, it is the right we all have to speak our mind. Isn’t it why these forums have a reason to exist? Share experience and knowledge? (Forget the business part). Your self have, what it looks like a payee thread, to post recipes, and even so you found the need to recognition and posted a new thread inquiring if anyone has tried your recipes. Unfortunately up to now you had no replies, so came on guys let’s make Siobanwf day and post something about it.


----------



## cool john

We have a computer expert working for us and he agrees that for small business or home, linux is quiet a good deal


----------



## Fatbrit




----------



## Fatbrit

siobhanwf said:


> As for the statistics on windows etc.... GREAT. Usse what you fell comfortable with.


If only life were that easy! I object to the Windows tax I pay on a new computer. And I object to Microsoft's manipulation of hardware and content providers to lock people into their commercial system.


----------



## Miguelsantos

Cool advert. Will go deep in that matter and try to learn a bit more about it


----------



## Fatbrit

Miguelsantos said:


> Cool advert. Will go deep in that matter and try to learn a bit more about it


There's a nice primer on ideas here: Linux is NOT Windows

It's a little dated since someone loading, say OpenSuse with a KDE desktop on newish hardware could almost be forgiven for thinking they weren't in Windows. But at least it will make your expectations realistic and show you there is a learning curve.


----------



## John999

God job this thread was posted. Do you guys realize it?
:ranger:


----------



## mitz

Yep! Switching to Linux right away!

No not really, never had a problem with Windows so why swap?


----------



## Fatbrit

mitz said:


> Yep! Switching to Linux right away!
> 
> No not really, never had a problem with Windows so why swap?


So stick with it.

Not like you don't unwittingly use GNU/Linux everyday, anyway.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I agree, that other forum guy is a dictator and a little Hitler. Banned me as well and I am a harmless man ! He plays a game called, simple Simon says !

If you don't do what simple Simon says, you are out 

:spit:


----------



## mitz

Fatbrit said:


> So stick with it.


I have, wittingly!


----------



## Jamesie

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> I mentioned once to often about security and my use of the Ubuntu system. The figures below show a decline in the last three years on Windows systems and the Mac system the one becoming more popular is The Linux systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 2007
> 
> Windows 92.03%
> Macs 7.52%
> Linux 0.40%
> 
> 2008
> 
> Windows 91.53%
> Macs 6.79%
> Linux 1.60%
> 
> 2009
> 
> Windows 89.76%
> Macs 6.64%
> Linus 3.56%


You'll never get me off my Mac !
I use it for business.
Brilliant system !!


----------



## Fatbrit

Jamesie said:


> You'll never get me off my Mac !
> I use it for business.
> Brilliant system !!


The expensive end of the *nix family. But a *nix all the same!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

What have you got to be happy about Larry ?

I want to talk about simple Simon !

:eyebrows:


----------



## HappyasLarry

Mr.Blueskies said:


> What have you got to be happy about Larry ?
> 
> I want to talk about simple Simon !
> 
> :eyebrows:




_Simple Simon met a pieman going to the fair;
Said Simple Simon to the pieman "Let me taste your ware"
Said the pieman to Simple Simon "Show me first your penny"
Said Simple Simon to the pieman "Sir, I have not any!"

Simple Simon went a-fishing for to catch a whale;
All the water he had got was in his mother's pail.
Simple Simon went to look if plums grew on a thistle;
He pricked his fingers very much which made poor Simon whistle.
He went for water in a sieve but soon it all fell through;
And now poor Simple Simon bids you all "Adieu" _


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Thanks Lar !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

:juggle:


Simple Simon met a pieman, going to the fair.
Said simple Simon to the pieman, what have you got there ?
Said the pieman unto Simon, "pies" you ********.


:spit:


----------



## PETERFC

*rEPLY*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> :juggle:
> Simple Simon met a pieman, going to the fair.
> Said simple Simon to the pieman, what have you got there ?
> Said the pieman unto Simon, "pies" you ********.
> :spit:



:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Have you moved over yet Pete, or are you still dodging about in Liverpool ?


----------



## HappyasLarry

Jamaican version....

Simple Simon met a Pieman, going to de fair.
Said Simple Simon to de Pieman,
What have you got there?
Said de Pieman unto Simon,
Pies, you fool whappin, you a hidiot!!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Have you moved over yet Pete, or are you still dodging about in Liverpool ?


Hi Mr Blueskies

No not moved yet, Promissory Signed. 

Business premises sold Business three offers, Divorce soon i hope, Waiting for an offer on Gwladys street house. 

Peter is having a holiday end of August, it's going to be a touring holiday starting from Porto then down to the Sliver Coast then on to sunny Tomar " Superbock in the fridge " then on down to Lagos. So watch out for the " Peterfc " World tour of Portugal coming in 2010. If the men's club meetings are still going strong " I am sure they will be " then i could make an appearance. 

Peterfc


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

If you find yourself down this way Peter, I will put in an appearance myself.
Wouldn't want you to meet up with any dodgy geezers !


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

I'd like to play a game,
That is so much fun,
And it's not so very hard to do,
The name of the game is Simple Simon says,
And I would like for you to play it to,
Put your hands in the air,
Simple Simon says,
Shake them all about,
Simple Simon says,
Do it when Simon says,
Simple Simon says,
And you will never be out.
Simple Simon says,
Put your hands on your head,
Let your back bone stretch,
Simon says,
Simple simon says,
Put your hands on your head,
Let your back bone stiff,
Simon says,
Put your hands on your head,
Simple Simon says,
Bring them down by your side,
Simple Simon says,
Shake them to your left,
Simple Simon Says,
Now shake them to your right,
Put your hands on your head,
Simple Simon says,
Bring them down by your side,
Simple Simon says,
Shake them to your left,
Simple Simon Says,
Now shake them to your right,
Now that you have learnt,
To play this game with me,
You can see its not so hard to do,
Lets try it once again,
This time more carefully,
And I hope the winner will be you.
Clap your hands in the air,
Simple Simon says,
Do it double time,
Simple Simon says,
Slow it down like before,
Simple Simon says,
Ah, your looking fine.
Simple Simon says,
Now clap them high in the air,
Simple Simon says,
Do it double time,
Simple Simon says,
Slow it down like before,
Simple Simon says,
Ah, your looking fine.

:confused2:


----------



## PETERFC

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I'd like to play a game,
> 
> Simple Simon says,
> 
> BANNED
> 
> Simple Simon says,
> 
> :confused2:


Hi Mr Blueskies 

At least we can have all the fun we like here so long as we do not offend anybody. We are not offending anybody are we?

:banplease::banplease::banplease: 

Peter


----------



## HappyasLarry

PETERFC said:


> Hi Mr Blueskies
> 
> At least we can have all the fun we like here so long as we do not offend anybody. We are not offending anybody are we?
> 
> :banplease::banplease::banplease:
> 
> Peter


All sing along now: 

Simple Simon says you must play the game,
lick my a**e is the name of the game,
do as your told otherwise your banned,
you must be in my clique otherwise your damned!
Simple Simon says I'm a demigod and I think you're a sod,
Simple Simon says 'you are the weakest link - GOODBYE'!!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Don't think that we are offending anyone, only having a larf ? tee hee

If we are I'm sure we will get told ! 




To be or not to be ? Not to be. Arnie.

:eyebrows:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

They might think that ya want to be banned on here Pete, if ya keep waving signs like that about ?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> They might think that ya want to be banned on here Pete, if ya keep waving signs like that about ?


Hi Mr Blueskies 

Mr Derek has just been filming for the telly. While he is in a good mood with two hours of fame not the usual 15 minuets maybe i should ask him if i have gone to far and maybe i should be more careful. Maybe not i have not been bad. :sorry:

Peter


----------



## HappyasLarry

HappyasLarry said:


> All sing along now:
> 
> Simple Simon says you must play the game,
> lick my a**e is the name of the game,
> do as your told otherwise your banned,
> you must be in my clique otherwise your damned!
> Simple Simon says I'm a demigod and I think you're a sod,
> Simple Simon says 'you are the weakest link - GOODBYE'!!


Sorry no offence intended only havin a laugh honest guv! :sorry:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

You are a very naughty person Larry. I will have to put you over my knee and give you a good spanking. lol


----------



## omostra06

no bans today folks....

but do control your excitment, as you may offend the person in question which may lead to a complaint to the big boss and then we will be told to lick you all into shape to behave....

so have fun but try not to go to far...no doubt that the person in question will know you are mentioning him here..


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Derek is now on the tele also ?  Does he ever sleep ? What sort of film was he making ?


----------



## fmarks

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Derek is now on the tele also ?  Does he ever sleep ? What sort of film was he making ?


the ones that have a red circle on the screen


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All and Derek

I hope the program is not X rated.

Imagine in April after the show has been seen. :smile:

Peter


----------



## HappyasLarry

Oh er Missus! .........

Once there was a little boy who never got into trouble. But one day, he broke a window, so his dad said, "Go upstairs and think about what you've done and I'll be up to give a spanking. 
So this little boy is sitting upstairs, scared because he's never gotten a spanking and doesn't know what it's like. About 20 minutes later, his dad comes up,spanks him, then goes back downstairs. 
The little boy is just sitting there, crying. Suddenly he stops, pulls his pants down, and backs up to the mirror. He gasps in shock, then pulls his pants back up. 
He runs downstairs to his dad and says, "Are you satisfied now, daddy? You cracked it!"


----------



## ofilha

mitz said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> As the amount of Linux users increases, so will the attempts to breach its security one way or another..
> 
> Are you a Linux salesman? You don't half go on about it a lot.


You are right, as linux users increase so will attempts to write virus/trojan/malware software. But since there are so many variants of the unix type OS, i think it may be a little more fun to get to windows. Windows suffers from being the guy in the front of the pack with a huge target on its back. I myself prefer Solaris but also had Slackware Linux both free. There are a bunch of free OSs that we can get from the Unix side of things that i think until one Unix OS becomes dominant, Windows will be the preferred target. That's my two cents.

But i am still wondering if Ubuntu is going to become a defacto OS for the EU? I read that somewhere a while back.:clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

"Is this thread about computers, or taking the piss ?


----------



## ofilha

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Is this thread about computers, or taking the piss ?


You had to say that, now i have to go to the bathroom.


----------



## John999

Mr.Blueskies said:


> "Is this thread about computers, or taking the piss ?


Both :clap2:


----------

